# Nvidia GT 650M Overheating in Samsung laptop.



## dan4u (Jul 18, 2012)

I recently bought a Samsung NP550P5C laptop,
3rd Gen i5 3210M
2GB Nvidia GT 650M DDR3
6GB RAM
1TB HD
I've installed Max Payne 3, the gameplay is decent during the first 10-15 mins i.e 40-50 fps, but then there is a drastic drop in frame rate to 8-10 fps, it stays at 8-10 fps for about 30-50 seconds and then goes back up to 40-50 fps, this happens even when paused!!! and occurs again after 2 mins. so every time there's a drop in frame rate I have to pause and wait for the fps to increase, its really frustrating . This happens to all games installed i.e NFS Hot pursuit, BF3...etc
the GPU temperature is around 80-88 degree Celsius while gaming
I thought its a driver problem, so installed a Beta version driver released by Nvidia, but the problem remains. any ideas?

I did a little searching and found out that fps drops when the gpu overheats,
but overheating usually happens to old/aged computers, mines hardly a week old. and I'm not blocking any air vents, I've propped it on a book and there's even a tower fan blowing air to cool it down.

So, could it be a manufacturing defect or should I get a proper laptop cooler??


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2012)

What are your settings in Nvidia control Panel , it can help in identifying the problem.

Also are there any heavy background apps running other than Games ?

AFAIK , when GPU/CPU gets too hot or cross the thermal threshold they Underclock themselves to getaway from over heating.
This will reduce the performance a lot , due to downclocking and is not good for long run.

I would suggest trying some Monitoring software for temperature.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 18, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> What are your settings in Nvidia control Panel , it can help in identifying the problem.
> 
> Also are there any heavy background apps running other than Games ?
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply
At first I chose auto-select in the nvidia control panel, it always chose the 650M while gaming. Then I manually added  Max payne and nfs, in the nvidia control panel. and there are no heavy background apps, of the 6GB RAM only 3GB is used and I can easily browse with the game minimized.

That's also what I think, that the gpu is underclocking under high temperature . and I used HWmonitor and GPU-Z to monitor the temp. 
The Maximum recorded GPU Temp was 90C, but even at 85C this happens.

I don't get it, if the gpu underclocks after 10-15 mins isn't there something wrong with it?? a hardware issue??

I just bought this lap last week, I'm wondering if the dealer will give me another piece or ask me to go to samsung service


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 18, 2012)

my gt540m touches 92 degs while playing bf3, i dont have any fps drop/freeze problems.
Install the WHQL driver & use 'clean install' while instaling. and put laptop in high performance mode while playing.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 18, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> my gt540m touches 92 degs while playing bf3, i dont have any fps drop/freeze problems.
> Install the WHQL driver & use 'clean install' while instaling. and put laptop in high performance mode while playing.



will try that. what settings are you playing at? and what resolution?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 18, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/pmwQu.png
resolution=native @ 1366x768, with textures, world objects... set to high, no vsync

*i.imgur.com/pH8p7.png
bf3 settings


----------



## psychopaRth (Jul 22, 2012)

I have NP550P5C i7 and I am facing throttling issues. I bought cooler master U3 and it is no help at all . I dont know if i bought a defective one . it works well for 10 min on 1600*900 resolution but after 10 min fps drops drastically... tried playing at lowest settings still doesnt work . i am really dissapointed by samsung


----------



## psychopaRth (Jul 22, 2012)

dan4u said:


> thanks for the reply
> At first I chose auto-select in the nvidia control panel, it always chose the 650M while gaming. Then I manually added  Max payne and nfs, in the nvidia control panel. and there are no heavy background apps, of the 6GB RAM only 3GB is used and I can easily browse with the game minimized.
> 
> That's also what I think, that the gpu is underclocking under high temperature . and I used HWmonitor and GPU-Z to monitor the temp.
> ...





I am too facing same problems ... my GPU throttles at 91 C and the FPS drops drastically... and i used cooler master U3 cooling pad and it doesnt help at all... i even tried playng games a at low settings still it isnt helping


----------



## dan4u (Jul 27, 2012)

psychopaRth said:


> I am too facing same problems ... my GPU throttles at 91 C and the FPS drops drastically... and i used cooler master U3 cooling pad and it doesnt help at all... i even tried playng games a at low settings still it isnt helping



did you try playing on battery? even I have drastic drops in fps after 10-15mins but only when its plugged in. when its on battery no drops in fps, no throttling. Its really weird.


----------



## sunny5 (Aug 6, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I recently bought a Samsung NP550P5C laptop,
> 3rd Gen i5 3210M
> 2GB Nvidia GT 650M DDR3
> 6GB RAM
> ...



Did you resolve the issue with throttling, I am looking forward f buying this laptop from Kochi


----------



## soulus85 (Aug 13, 2012)

sunny5 said:


> Did you resolve the issue with throttling, I am looking forward f buying this laptop from Kochi



I would watch these before you decide to buy this laptop

NP550P7C FPS LAG - YouTube

NP550P7C FPS LAG test 2 - YouTube

NP550P7C FPS LAG Test 3 - YouTube

I've been to samsung twice for a repair and I've still got the fps issue.


----------



## stiffler90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Dude I Had Xactly The Same Problem, and i was fed up with the massive fps lags in any game i play....So now i ve a gr8 solution for dis problem...Go to Run--then type Regedit--den HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE--Software--Nvidia Corporation--Global--Hybrid    den click on Default on the right screen and set the value to 0  Thats it, Voila All lagging problem solved...


dan4u said:


> I recently bought a Samsung NP550P5C laptop,
> 3rd Gen i5 3210M
> 2GB Nvidia GT 650M DDR3
> 6GB RAM
> ...


----------



## psychopaRth (Sep 18, 2012)

Doesnt work buddy 


stiffler90 said:


> Dude I Had Xactly The Same Problem, and i was fed up with the massive fps lags in any game i play....So now i ve a gr8 solution for dis problem...Go to Run--then type Regedit--den HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE--Software--Nvidia Corporation--Global--Hybrid    den click on Default on the right screen and set the value to 0  Thats it, Voila All lagging problem solved...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

1. laptop isn't for gaming.
2. 85C is normal temperature in laptop while gaming for prolonged period of time.


----------



## stiffler90 (Sep 24, 2012)

psychopaRth said:


> Doesnt work buddy



Same Here it worked for the first few tyms den same as usual!!! Try dis Its now perfectly f9...Change your power settings to POWER SAVER MODE. Sounds crazy but it is working for me.I can play all my games without ne lag.Try it nd let me know!!!


----------



## vivek201 (Oct 7, 2012)

well hello guys...
congratulate me.. this is first ever post of my life to help others...

being into IT field from so long, hard core gamer and my curiosity about same.. makes me able to troubleshoot almost any problem on my own...

apart from this.. my answer will be best suited here.. coz i own da laptop of same series.... however with i7...

first thing...

this droppage of fps is because of overheat... as soon as ur GPU is about to become toast he decreases his GPU core clock to less than 100MHz to cool himself.. and games suck at such lower clock speed...

possible solutions...

NON technical...

1. purchase a cooler or use a flat surface avoiding hot areas and where ventilation can be maximum... dis laptop sucks in air from bottom.. blows heat away from the left side... well I own cooler master X3 cooler.. not the best.. but worthy...

Technical...

1. samsung sucks to the the professionalism.. u need to optimize a lot for gaming... first go into easy setting...turn off ur fan and power features there.. best if you turn off all features there which are meant for power, fans and devices...

2. Now go to power options... turn off the following or change settings to max quality/performance...
(A).. link state power management PCI
(B).. graphics performance..
(c).. processor performance.. min (100%) cooling policy (active) max (100%) of course...

next two settings remaining for nvidia and intel graphics... i will post screenshots later... coz i am in my office.. personal laptops not allowed...
however... i can write what i can remember....
go into 3D settings intel graphics...

vertical sync.. ON
anisotropic filtering.. APP controlled
check application optimal settings...

click power in intel graphics...

move slider to performance/quality for both profiles...

now get into nvidia...
go physx...
select ur GPU.. auto sucks...
go into 3D settings manual...
change default processor to NVIDIA...
antialias and anisotropic all off..
gamma correction off...
max rendered frames select upto 5.. if you think ur processor is idle...
texture quality force it to max performance..
power settings.. prefer max performance...


its almost done...

keep antialias always off even in games.. turn it on only if gpu can handle...
if you think i am loosing quality because of antialias... this doesnt mean much.. because it only smoothens edges.. however it makes a lot difference.. but its better to sacrifice this than sacrificing the world in games...


msg me if need help about anything.. specially about games...


----------



## dan4u (Oct 7, 2012)

@vivek201 well congrats on your first post, and btw I did only two things to reduce temperature,

1. reduce processor performance to 70%
2. underclock gpu by 100mhz using msi afterburner.

since then there has been no lagging, temperature reduced drastically, and I did not notice any difference in performance.


----------



## vivek201 (Oct 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> @vivek201 well congrats on your first post, and btw I did only two things to reduce temperature,
> 
> 1. reduce processor performance to 70%
> 2. underclock gpu by 100mhz using msi afterburner.
> ...



well.... things u done... about processor doesnt play important role here.. however... it can be helpful in some cases.. bcoz dis laptop has common heat dissipation system for both gpu and cpu....

reducing clock speed is a best idea... but i dont recommend...



Well! i forgot to mention... this forum has good captcha system....


----------



## vivek201 (Oct 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> did you try playing on battery? even I have drastic drops in fps after 10-15mins but only when its plugged in. when its on battery no drops in fps, no throttling. Its really weird.



its weird bcoz... while system running on batteries clock rates of gpu and cpu are controlled by BIOS/motherboard firmware... i.e. they are lowered....


----------



## rider (Oct 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> 1. laptop isn't for gaming.



It's a myth dude. I think you are not familiar with new gen laptops.



dan4u said:


> since then there has been no lagging, temperature reduced drastically, and I did not notice any difference in performance.



I would like you ti suggest to put Noctua NT-H1 thermal paste on both CPU and GPU and it's better to arrange a Cooler master notepal infinite evo. My HD 6770M remains about 60-75*C while gaming, though I don't use any cooler pad.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 9, 2012)

rider said:


> It's a myth dude. I think you are not familiar with new gen laptops.



No its fact. Laptop isn't for gaming and overclocking.
I've seen reviews of latest laptops, and the reviewers never compare performence of laptop with desktop for the same reason.
To put it in a more simple way, you can't run LSI or crossfire setup in laptop, and laptop graphics cards are very much low performing to the desktop cards.


----------



## vivek201 (Oct 16, 2012)

guys i'm back after some more investigation... and final figured out the another core problem... dedicated gpu is not the only problem... internal gpu is also a issue..

technical details:
so as we know dis laptop employs optimus technology.. so what dis is? well... ur exact output is always connected to intel vga... i.e. ur final output monitor... so where da heck nvidia???  nvidia sits aside always in resting mode... it only become active as when he receives some certain signals... like d3d calls openGL calls CUDA calls blah blah!!! or when intel gpu says he is not capable to render...

solution:
dedicated gpu overheat solution i have already given...
do the following steps to prevent overheat of intel vga and gaming exp will be awesome...
go in power settings.. click advanced.. scroll down to processor power options use minimum value 5% and max 75%.. (note: do dis step only if u think ur cpu is gud enuf or not doing any background processing)
next open intel gpu properties...
click 3D
filtering >>> application settings...
vsync >>> Force ON
check application optimal settings...
click power options....
select max battery for both profiles i.e. plugged in and battery...
move the slider to max battery...
done all....

enjoy gaming .. ... like I do...

contact if any issues...


----------



## vkl (Oct 16, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> No its fact. Laptop isn't for gaming and overclocking.
> I've seen reviews of latest laptops, and the reviewers never compare performence of laptop with desktop for the same reason.
> To put it in a more simple way, you can't run LSI or crossfire setup in laptop, and laptop graphics cards are very much low performing to the desktop cards.



SLI and CrossfireX setups are available in notebooks,but are very expensive.Mostly alienwares,sager,clevo,deviltech and some others provide such configs.
The _mainstream resolution_ in laptops is still 1366*768 though some offer 1600*900 resolutions as well.
At 1366*768 the load on GPU is relatively much lower so games which are less demanding can be played well with lower settings than that in a desktop.
Less demanding games can be run on high settings.
For gaming a well configured desktop is much better than a similarly priced laptop if portability is not much of a concern.
But if portability is a concern one has to go for a laptop which is capable of some decent level of gaming though not comparable to a similarly priced desktop


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all ownera... Get in the group in my sig... Even i had the issue solved the issue by updating bios and clen install..get on fb will xplain u der... Nd yeah.d6mbg is correct lappy aint for gaming.... and high temps ..even dell av m14x trolls at 94c even it got all good cooling system ...and the issue you are facing is called throttling..its mainly cuz of cpu cuz of either weak psu, high temps(94 is max), drivers...dan told u but u replied ur lappy is good o_o



rider said:


> It's a myth dude. I think you are not familiar with new gen laptops.


NOpe it ain't



vivek201 said:


> 1. samsung sucks to the the professionalism.. u need to optimize a lot for gaming... first go into easy setting...turn off ur fan and power features there.. best if you turn off all features there which are meant for power, fans and devices...


One doesn't provide a GT650 at this price..considerthat



rider said:


> I would like you ti suggest to put Noctua NT-H1 thermal paste on both CPU and GPU and it's better to arrange a Cooler master notepal infinite evo. My HD 6770M remains about 60-75*C while gaming, though I don't use any cooler pad.


+1 but end up screwing waranty 



d6bmg said:


> No its fact. Laptop isn't for gaming and overclocking.
> I've seen reviews of latest laptops, and the reviewers never compare performence of laptop with desktop for the same reason.
> To put it in a more simple way, you can't run LSI or crossfire setup in laptop, and laptop graphics cards are very much low performing to the desktop cards.


Desktop>Lappy simple... cuz of overheating

*sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/74818_3709137734435_99682905_n.jpg
Even on such crapy port I get 35FPS+ on tex-high and rest med..



rider said:


> I would like you ti suggest to put Noctua NT-H1 thermal paste on both CPU and GPU and it's better to arrange a Cooler master notepal infinite evo. My HD 6770M remains about 60-75*C while gaming, though I don't use any cooler pad.


Your lappy got some cooling tech bro...


----------



## Vishnu Mohan (Oct 26, 2012)

vivek201 said:


> do the following steps to prevent overheat of intel vga and gaming exp will be awesome...
> go in power settings.. click advanced.. scroll down to processor power options use minimum value 5% and max 75%.. (note: do dis step only if u think ur cpu is gud enuf or not doing any background processing)
> 
> 
> ...



I couldnt find ur so said processor power settings in windows 7...
It doesnt wrk man...the throttling persists and while playing Assasins Creed Brotherhood, cpu temp hits 87 and gpu hits 51.I couldnt find ur so said processor power settings in windows 7 n ofcourse I tried without changing the processor settings....


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

Vishnu Mohan said:


> I couldnt find ur so said processor power settings in windows 7...
> It doesnt wrk man...the throttling persists and while playing Assasins Creed Brotherhood, cpu temp hits 87 and gpu hits 51.I couldnt find ur so said processor power settings in windows 7 n ofcourse I tried without changing the processor settings....


pretty good temps.. BTW As u r an owner, get in the group in my sig..


----------



## eldsfor (Feb 1, 2013)

Greetings... i don't know if this can help as a reference. I have the np550p5c s05cl, thats a i7 and gt 650m 2gb ddr3 gpu. I've been monitoring temps and here they are:

cpu: 45-50c idle / 70-75c full load
gpu: 38-45c idle / 68-72c full load

AND... aida64 also shows what seems to be the motherboard temp, which in full load reaches even 75c... that kinda worries me, but i don't know if thats too high or normal temp for the MOBO. Don't even know if where the sensor in the MOBO is located... i assume that if it's placed closer to the GPU or CPU it shows similar temps to them.

Hope this info could help and also would like to know bout my temps.

ps: sorry for my english.
ps2: btw... haven't been experiencing any throttle or fps drops.

;D


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 1, 2013)

SAmmy fixed Heating issues in newer gen lappy   
Even my S02 goes max to 82C these days


----------



## eldsfor (Feb 1, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> SAmmy fixed Heating issues in newer gen lappy
> Even my S02 goes max to 82C these days



i assume mine would also touch 80c if it wasn't for my notepal x3 cooler.... isn't a great deal but it helps anyway...


----------

